#ubuntu-cm 2011-10-24
<septox> .
<ariabbas> .....
<ariabbas> hi
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2011-10-25
<indy21> hi
<ariabbas> hi
<ariabbas> ...
<indy21> ariabbas: cmt va?
<ariabbas> indy21: cava mon chere and you ?
<indy21> ariabbas: present
<indy21> ariabbas: deja fatigué en debut de semaine
<ariabbas> indy21: houuuummmmmm
<ariabbas> indy21: le week est fait pour se poseeeeeeeé
<indy21> indy21: le w-e etai trop chaud
<indy21> indy21: t'a lu la mailing list
<indy21> ariabbas: on etait au SFD
<ongolaBoy> indy21: mail sent
<ongolaBoy> septox: has been Cc on that topic ;)
<ariabbas> indy21: OK
<ariabbas> indy21: Ya de kw etre ko
<ariabbas> indy21: du courage
<indy21> ongolaBoy: i trying
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: faut mettre a jour la page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/GetUbuntu
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: pour les miroirs puisqu'on peut acceder à partir de l'internet
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: ...
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: oui.. mais j'attends d'abord les retours de certains
<ongolaBoy> je viens de faire un mail à certains pour qu'ils testent de leur réseau pour voir si ça va
<ongolaBoy> ensuite, je mettrais la page à jour et ça sera donc _officiel_ ;)
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: OK
 * indy21 est en plein apt-get update sous lubuntu (virtual machine)
<ongolaBoy> ok.. entre toi et moi il y a 9 routeurs à ce que je vois..; je vois tes updates là :)
<ongolaBoy> mais au moins tous ces routeurs sont au cameroun
<ariabbas> :D
<indy21> 9 c'pas petit.
<indy21> et encore j'ai une bonne connexion au bureau
<indy21> un gars coe izanefg (il a la livebox) va souffrir
<indy21> il m'a parlé d'un projet de déposer un miroir chez les opérateurs
<ongolaBoy> non.. tout ceux qui sont derrière une livebox sont séparés d'au plus 2 routeurs de moi
<ongolaBoy> mais pour avoir une bonne estimation il faut associer la bande passante descendante de celui qui veut m'atteindre + ma bande passante montante
<ongolaBoy> ton download + mon upload
<indy21> ongolaBoy: ????
 * indy21 est wanda par le lien [2] du mail de ongolaBoy
<ongolaBoy> quoi ? le plan https://wiki.auf.org/wikiteki/ZAC/Ngaound%C3%A9r%C3%A9/Plan ?
<ongolaBoy> qu'est-ce qui t'étonne ?
<indy21> ongolaBoy: yes
<indy21> ongolaBoy: utilisation de la virtualisation avec ts les pbs de courant ke vs avez laba
<ongolaBoy> les difficultés sont faites pour être surmontées, ne l'oublie jamais
<ongolaBoy> bien sur dans la limite de tes moyens
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas, depuis toujours j'apprends à faire le mieux que je peux avec les ressources dont je dispose
<indy21> et le RPV c'est koi?
<indy21> apt-get update en 17 min 9s
<ongolaBoy> RPV, c'est pour réseau privé virtuel. En fait c'est un VPN pour nous à l'AUF
<indy21> faire un vpn en interne?
<ongolaBoy> pour ton apt-get update, je suppose que c'est moins long avec des miroirs étrangers ?
<ongolaBoy> non, le vpn passe par internet
<indy21> c'est vrai moins long
<ongolaBoy> ok.. tu vois qu'ici c'est ma bande passante montante qui est faible pour toi
<indy21> ongolaBoy: yep
<indy21> je vais essayer avec camtel après
<indy21> parce que on a gonago
<ongolaBoy> ok mais d'après le whois l'ip de GONAGO que tu utilises est dans le réseau de CAMTEL
<indy21> il soustraite
<ongolaBoy> si tu utilises 1 connexion CAMTEL, tu auras certainement 2 ou 3 routeurs en moins
<indy21> ok
<indy21> la plupart des opérateurs a ongola soustraite la conexion
<indy21> ils prennent chez camtel
<ongolaBoy> en fait *TOUT* le monde passe par CAMTEL à un moment ou un autre :)
<ongolaBoy> les plus lourds ont aussi des connexions satellitaires mais quand il faut passer par la terre, tout le monde a une ou plusieurs routes passant par le réseau de camtel
 * indy21 pense a appeler "release party" "ongola party"
<indy21> installation de gimp en 8 min
<ongolaBoy> si tu l'appelles "ongola party" , certains risquent de confondre ça à une fête générique
 * indy21 voyait  ca plus to coe un moyen de personnaliser l'event
<indy21> rendre ca moins geek
<indy21> au sfd bcp de personnes ne connaissaient pa le concept de "release party" ou semblaient peu intéressés
<indy21> je me dis ke c'est peu ca ki fai fuir les gens
<ongolaBoy> excuse moi mais j'ai souvent l'impression que même les 'informaticiens' chez nous fuient eux mêmes leur propre discipline
<ongolaBoy> je suis d'accord qu'il faut faciliter, rendre accessible pour monsieur tout le monde
<ongolaBoy> mais ce qui me désole c'est que parfois (je dis bien parfois) , les gens du domaine fuient souvent leur propre way
<ongolaBoy> qui va donc expliquer aux autres ??? :(
<indy21> l'intérêt
<indy21> voila la préoccupation principale des gars
<indy21> plusieurs de ceux ke je cotoie ne trouve pas  " l'intérêt" de ubuntu
<indy21> le pb vient (je pense) de la philosophie du open source
<ongolaBoy> explique
<indy21> pr moi l'open source amène les gens a utiliser des softs gratuits
<ongolaBoy> ok.. l'open source et le logiciel libre en général c'est PLUS que des logiciels
<ongolaBoy> c'est une façon de travailler, de collaborer
<ongolaBoy> et ce n'est pas tellement en terme de 'gratuit' --> coût financier
<ongolaBoy> mais c'est au niveau de la liberté d'exploitation et de collaboration autour du *CODE*
<ongolaBoy> maintenant.. j'aime toujours à redire que la plupart des pbs que nous avons proviennent entre autre
<ongolaBoy> du fait que les gens n'aiment pas lire
<indy21> c'est un des facteurs
<indy21> mais les gens ne trouvent pas d'intérêt ds cette forme de collaboration
 * indy21 a lancé l'install de openjdk-7
 * indy21 doit bouger a 11h
<indy21> temps estimé 2h52 min
<indy21> ongolaBoy: prkoi lorque j'installe un soft on ne demande jamais de confirmation?
<ongolaBoy> quel genre de confirmation voudrais tu avoir ? et en faisant quoi comme manip pour déclencher l'installation ?
<indy21> juste sudo apt-get install nom_package
<ongolaBoy> et on ne te demande pas le mot de passe ?
<indy21> si
<ongolaBoy> mais ça va non .. que voulais tu de plus ? :)
<ongolaBoy> installer nécessite un privilège administrateur.. c'est pour ça que tu utilises sudo
<indy21> mais il y a une demande de confirmation du style "[O/n] ?
<ongolaBoy> et qu'on te demande le mot de passe
<ongolaBoy> non.. pour ce message là, ça arrive lorsque dans le dépôt que tu utilises ton système n'a pas retrouvé de clés publiques pour les paquets
<indy21> ah ok
<ongolaBoy> ou qu'il est face à une clé qu'il ne connait pas
<ongolaBoy> et donc il met en doute les paquets et te demande de confirmer
<indy21> QUESTION: je dois gérer a peu près une vingtaine de PCs à travers tt le pays et je cherche une solution (orientée web si possible) pour ca
<ongolaBoy> sinon pour tout à l'heure, si les gens n'aiment pas cette "forme de collaboration", je ne pense pas qu'on a obligé quelqu'un à utiliser ubuntu
<ongolaBoy> mais force est de constater qu'il y a bcp de personnes qui sollicitent ubuntu pour leurs besoins perso..On fait donc comment ??
<indy21> on va vers eux
<indy21> c'est la seule solution
<indy21> ils ont peur de venir a nous ou sont découragés par tt le mystisme qu'il y a autour de ubuntu(plus généralement linux)
<ongolaBoy> le "on" là c'est qui ? Et c'est donc là le pb. A la fois très peu aiment cette collaboration mais ce sont les mêmes qui veulent que tu les aides
<indy21> je me dis ke  c'est un peu du marketing k'on est obligé de faire
<ongolaBoy> bref.. moi j'aide toujours.. et sans regretter même si les autres ne font pas comme moi
<ongolaBoy> pour ta gestion de parc, ça dépend de pleins de critères
<indy21> le "on" c'est pr le peu de personne ki est dispo pr aider
<indy21> kel critères
<indy21> 1. ttes les machines sont ss windows
<ongolaBoy> si tu vois le nombre de personnes qui viennent vers moi chaque jour à ndéré.. y a des moments où ça m'énerv ou m'attriste
<indy21> ke ce soit le xp,vista,ou 7
<indy21> prkoi?
<indy21> ca me rendra content mais coe ce sera épuisant
<ongolaBoy> j'ai beau expliquer à certains et leur dire de faire de même mais on dirait que dès que chacun a ce qu'il veut, il rentre se cacher dans son coin
<indy21> :D
<ongolaBoy> j'ai beau mettre le miroir dans le réseau de l'univ mais on vient tjrs work dans le LAN du cnf
 * indy21 pense ke c'est triste
<ongolaBoy> à chaque fois je dis à ceux qui viennent: et si moi aussi je cachais, comment feriez vous pour me voir ?"
<ongolaBoy> bref.. je continue à faire ce que j'aime
<ongolaBoy> parce qu'il y en a une petite poignée qui comprend
<ongolaBoy> et c'est ce qui compte pour moi
<ongolaBoy> et c valable pour tout un tas de choses dans ce pays
<ongolaBoy> bon, si toutes les machines sont sous windows, faut songer à voir tout ce qui tourne autour d'active directory ; ça implique d'avoir un domaine (au sens de windows)
<indy21> aie
<indy21> active directory demande un minimum d'infrastructure non-stop ke je n'ai pas
 * indy21 va un peu farfouiller sur le net
<ongolaBoy> critères: types d'OS, type de liaison internet, moyens financiers,techniques,humains mis en jeu,etc...
<ongolaBoy> niveau de sécurité souhaité; type d'informations à échanger
<indy21>  /me répond par rapport à la liste
<indy21> je dois gérer différents parcs
<indy21> chacun de ces parcs à sa propre connexion internet
<indy21> les moyens financiers sont limités
<ariabbas> .....
<septox> ongolaBoy: ping
<indy21> ...
<ongolaBoy> .
<ariabbas> *ariabbas* viens de mettre a jour son blog http://ariabbas.blogspot.com/
<ongolaBoy> hey!! tu es à côté de moi et tu n'informes pas d'abord ??? lol
 * indy21 a beau chercher, tt ce k'il trouve est payant
<septox> .
<septox> indy21: les machines sont ds le mm reseau ?
<indy21> non
<indy21> septox: il s'agit de gérer les parcs informatiques des hotes
<indy21> des hotels pardon
<septox> ah ok
<septox> si tu me decibs un peu l'architecture on pourra travailler sur une solution avec les moyens de bord
 * indy21 s'y met tt de suite
<septox> .
<ariabbas> ....
<ongolaBoy> bon.. j'ai une visio dans 13 minutes
<ongolaBoy> je vais devoir prendre presque toute notre bande passante :)
<indy21> septox: c'est mieux  ke je te décrive brièvement l'architecture
<indy21> ping septox
<indy21> il n'y a pas d'architecture a proprement parler
<indy21> ma team doit s'occuper de gérer le parc d'informatique d'un quelconque hotel meme s'il es situé a kousseri
<indy21> l'architecture réseau de chaque hotel est unik a chaque hotel
<indy21> ongolaBoy: tu a bien utilisé la bde passante?:)
<ongolaBoy> oui mais je suis toujours en visio
<ongolaBoy> comme quoi çma bande passante tient le coup quand même
<ongolaBoy> avec 40 utilisateurs en local, une visio et tout ce que j'offre à l'internet
<ongolaBoy> tout ça pour 1 connexion à 1 Mbs(download) sur 512 Mbs (en upload)
 * indy21 recoit un ubuntero pr le miroir natty
<septox> indy21: pong
<indy21> septox: oui
<indy21> septox: encore occupé avec l'ubuntero
<indy21> la copie du miroir prend du temps
<septox> ok
<septox> indy21: ne forget pas lui montrer le irc
<indy21> ok
<septox> et d'autres outils qui st tres important
<indy21> septox: je lui parle du launchpad, de la mailing list et de l'ric
<indy21> l'irc
<indy21> bonjour a mel_
<ariabbas> bye
#ubuntu-cm 2011-10-26
<indy21> hi
<indy21> ongolaBoy: tu a augmenté ta bande passante?
<ongolaBoy> indy21: non. je n'ai pas augmenté ma bande passante. Pourquoi ?
<indy21> j'ai encore testé ton miroir et ca allait un peu plus vite mais après c'est redescendu
<ongolaBoy> c'est du en partie à l'état du réseau
<ongolaBoy> et ça dépend de ce qu'on fait aussi en interne chez moi :)
<indy21> dc si 5 machines se lancent en meme temps sur le miroir...
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> non.. si 5 machines se lancent en même temps sur le miroir ça m'arrange parce qu'il y a un proxy inverse
<indy21> ok
<indy21> on peut dc l'utiliser pr la release donc?
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> indy21: oui.. surtout si vous êtes derrière une livebox (sans publicité)
<indy21> humm ca va etre compliké
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas , à vous de tester
<ongolaBoy> juste pour info, le week-end mon réseau est moins sollicité en interne
<indy21> ok
 * indy21 cherche un  IaaS gratuit.pas facile! 
<ariabbas> bye
<ariabbas> ...
<septox> ..
#ubuntu-cm 2011-10-27
<septox> .
<indy21> ...
 * indy21 attend tjrs le mail de septox
<septox> yes
 * septox est un peu ocupe la et write le mail peu a peu
<ongolaBoy> woww.. s'il fallait me rémunérer en fonction du nombre de postes que nous mettons de plus en plus sur Debian/ubuntu
<ongolaBoy> je crois que je serais très riche ici à l'université lol :D
<ongolaBoy> non, mais je suis content qu'on résolve les soucis des uns et des autres ici
<ongolaBoy> bien que les gars ne savent pas trop communiquer,expliquer leurs besoins ou même partager avec les autres
<indy21> ongolaBoy: la dure réalité de l'afrik
<septox> .
<septox> indy21: ping
<septox> indy21: mail sent
<septox> .
 * indy21 is reading the mail
<ongolaBoy> ok.. time to move
<ongolaBoy> à plus :)
<indy21> septox: mon 1er pb est de palier au pbs d'infracstruture physique
<septox> .
<septox> c'est coe explique ds le mail
<septox> vpn et ds le vpn tu fais du vnc ou bien du rdp
#ubuntu-cm 2011-10-28
<ariabbas> ....
<indy21> hi
<ariabbas> ....
<septox> ariabbas: hi
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: hi. C'est comment au cnf ? :)
<indy21> hi
<ongolaBoy> hi
<indy21> ongolaBoy: bienvenue a ongola
<indy21> ongolaBoy: ou sont les provisions?
<ongolaBoy> hum...laisse
<ariabbas> ongolaboy: Sorry c'est maintenant que je te lis
<ariabbas> *ongolaboy : cava pas de soucci
#ubuntu-cm 2012-10-22
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2012-10-23
<septox> ongolaBoy: tu as aussi des pbs de DNS ?
<saoungoumi> slt à tous et en particulier ongolaBoy
<ongolaBoy> saoungoumi: salut
<ongolaBoy> en forme ?
<IzaneFG> .
<saoungoumi> +/-
<saoungoumi> et toi?
<saoungoumi> slt Izanz!
<ongolaBoy> ça va
<ongolaBoy> je pense que bientôt, je vais faire 2 ou 3 articles dans mon journal
<IzaneFG> oui oui ça va de mon coté :)
<ongolaBoy> parce que ça va un peu dans tous les sens
<saoungoumi> je ne te savais pas ici @Izan (du moins je dois surement être le moins présent!) j'espère tout de même que vous vous porté tous bien
<saoungoumi> :)
<ongolaBoy> saoungoumi: sur IRC ? . il y a des «inconditionnels» de cet espace ;)
<IzaneFG> lol
<IzaneFG> je suis souvent là :)
<saoungoumi> je compte accorder + de temps au initiative de ce genre (Forum ...) dès mi-Novembre après ma soutenance! pour l'instant ma tête fume les rapports (redaction)!
<saoungoumi> j'espère que cette escuse est "acceptable"!
<ongolaBoy> pas de soucis. tu viens ici quand tu veux
<saoungoumi> :)
<saoungoumi> thx!
#ubuntu-cm 2012-10-24
<indy21> hi
<IzaneFG> aie! hi! aille! ail! aye
<ongolaBoy> hi
<indy22> heu... IzaneFG swell vous irez samedi???
<swell1> je sais pas encore hein
<indy22> ok
<indy22> Arsdy237 vient de m'appeler pour confirmer
<indy22> je suppoz ke lui sera la
<ongolaBoy> indy22: je serais bien aller avec vous
<ongolaBoy> mais bon.. je dois encore faire 1 A/R sur ngaoundéré avant de revenir pour de bon à yaoundé
<ongolaBoy> bref... je commencerais à «participer» un peu plus dès la fin de semaine prochaine :)
<indy22> ok. faudrai prevoir une rencontre alor.
<indy22> heu y a bien une réunion IRC le 2 novembre non?
<ongolaBoy> oui, on pourrait le faire
<IzaneFG> hein? hein? il y a quoi ici? :D
<IzaneFG> hein? samedi?
<IzaneFG> hein? j'y ferais un tour :)
<indy22> tu fera un tour hein??? pardon y a le stand ki t'attend labas
 * indy22 a un problème avec 12.10
<IzaneFG> heu... 12.10??? je passe mon tour :D
<indy22> en fait j'ai juste un problème de latence réseau
<ongolaBoy> explique
<indy22> j'arrive a surfer correctement
<indy22> ongolaBoy: dès que je fais un "apt-get update" sur ton miroir par exemple il me di ke l'adresse est introuvable
<indy22> je sai c'est un problème lié a l'infrastruture
<indy22> mai avec fedora j'avai pa ce problème la
<ongolaBoy> hum... montre moi ton sources.list
<ongolaBoy> et tu me dis quelle ip te renvoit ce nom : miroir.ndere.cm.refer.org
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas ce que tu devrais avoir dans ton sources.list est ici http://depot.ndere.cm.refer.org/
<indy22> pour miroir.ndere.cm.refer.org : 41.202.211.19
<ongolaBoy> ok, c correct
 * IzaneFG s'en va :)
<ongolaBoy> IzaneFG: à plous
<indy22> voila pour mon sources.list : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1302789/
<indy22> IzaneFG: on se prend après
<ongolaBoy> si on te dit que «l'adresse est introuvable» ça signifie que tu dois avoir un soucis avec les DNS
<indy22> j'ai changé le DNS
<indy22> j'ai mis celui de google (8.8.8.8), j'ai mis celui de camtel (195.24.192.33)
<indy22> j'ai cru ke c'étai ton serveur dns ki dérangerai mai c'est pa le cas (il est sous windows)
 * indy22 doi trouver avant samedi (y a une install party o sfd)
<indy22> ongolaBoy: tu a donné le miroir avec quantal à IzaneFG ou swell1?
#ubuntu-cm 2013-10-21
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-10-22
<ariabbas> .
<septox> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-10-23
<septox> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-10-24
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-10-26
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-10-27
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-10-21
<jay-m> ongolaboy: est-ce que tu élimines souvent toutes les lignes commentées de tes fichiers de conf ?
<ongolaBoy> jay-m: non..
<ongolaBoy> jay-m: quel intérêt de supprimer les lignes ? je n'en vois pas
<jay-m> pour parcourir plus facilement
<ongolaBoy> boff .. pas vraiment :)
<jay-m> et plus rapidement
<jay-m> ah bon
<ongolaBoy> pour naviguer de la ligne 1 à 10.000.000.000 avec vi c'est simple
<ongolaBoy> tu tapes le numéro de ligne + G
<ongolaBoy> et c'est tout
<ongolaBoy> donc vraiment .. :)
<jay-m> c pas ça
<jay-m> comment retrouver les lignes décommentées ?
<jay-m> celles qui sont pris en compte
<ongolaBoy> ah là tu cherches suivant l'expression qui t'intéresse
<ongolaBoy> ou sinon tu peux faire un grep qui exclue les lignes commentées
<ongolaBoy> mais bon .. dans la pratique ça ne dérange pas
<ongolaBoy> au contraire .. parfois tu peux avoir d'un nouveau besoin que tu actives quand c'est nécessaire
<jay-m> oui c'est vrai
<ongolaBoy> et ça ne consomme pas d'espace tout ça ... tout le contraire de programme avec des fichiers binaires partout partout (que je ne citerais pas)
<jay-m> comment tu cherches les expressions avec vi ?
<ongolaBoy> tu peux le faire simplement en mode global avec le /
<jay-m> c'est ce que j'utilise
<ongolaBoy> au passage, si tu ne l'as jamais fait : *vimtutor* pour bien démarrer
<ongolaBoy> il y a des modes plus élaborés mais je n'ai pas cherché pour l'instant
<jay-m> mais je ne sais pas comment trouver plusieurs occurences avec ça
<jay-m> ok
<ongolaBoy> il y a mais il faut regarder dans la doc
<jay-m> ok je vais chercher
<ongolaBoy> généralement c'est quand le besoin se présente que je vais plus loin dans l'utilisation de tel ou telle chose
<ongolaBoy> le plus important à mon humble avis c'est savoir où chercher
<jay-m> t'as raison !
<ongolaBoy> dans le monde GNU/Linux : documentation du paquet /usr/share/doc/nomDeMonPaquet , manuels associés,...
<ongolaBoy> mais sinon tu as aussi emacs qui est très bien mais vi me suffit pour mes besoins actuels ^_^
<ongolaBoy> .
<jay-m> je vais chercher à atteindre ce niveau
<jay-m> bye bye
#ubuntu-cm 2014-10-22
<saoungoumi> bjr ongolaBoy
<ariabbas> .
<saoungoumi> hi ariabbas
<ariabbas> ;) saoungoumi
<ariabbas> Bjr par ici
<saoungoumi> .
<ongolaBoy> bonjour par là :) ^_^
<simplice> hi all
<Simplice> il semble que nous avons subis une coupure generale
<ariabbas> .
<coco> ?
<coco> Salut à tous !!!
<Simplice> coco: salut
<coco> ..
<coco> Cmt Simplice:
<indy21> Simplice: hi
<Simplice> indy21: hi :)
<Simplice> coco: je vais bien et toi?
<Simplice> j'ai l'impression qu'il y'a eu une coupure générale de la connexion internet. Est-ce votre cas? (pour ceux qui sont a Yaounde particulierement)
<ongolaBoy> Simplice: heu.. à Yaoundé, au bureau régional pas de soucis en tout cas
<coco> ...
<coco> Pas de soucis réels ici aussi, c just normal que je sois coupé de temps en temps :-(
<Simplice> ongolaBoy: okay
<coco> Sinon, par la grâce de DIEU, je vais bien Simplice:
<Simplice> parce que moi j'ai deux FAI et les deux on connu des interruptions sur une meme periode.
<Simplice> coco: bon de le savoir
<Simplice> y'en a qui ont déjà tester la 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) ?
<indy21> Simplice : peut-être qu'ils ont un provider commun.
<indy21> Simplice: pas encore pour Unicorn.
 * indy21 n'est pas pressé, ça sort demain. :-)
<Simplice> indy21: Probalement
<Simplice> okay :)
<coco> (y)
<ongolaBoy> Simplice: utopic est déjà disponible dans le miroir. c'est synchrone depuis hier soir
<Simplice> ongolaBoy: Cool !
#ubuntu-cm 2014-10-23
<saoungoumi> slt
<ongolaBoy> 'jour :)
<ongolaBoy> ronald_: pour participer dans liste de discussion d'ubuntu-cm https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-cm
<ongolaBoy> les archives depuis ... 2007 https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-cm si ça te dit
<ronald_> ok
<saoungoumi> .
<ongolaBoy> mais bon .. généralement quand on s'abonne dans une liste c'est toujours bien de consulter les archives les plus récentes
<ongolaBoy> afin de se faire une idée de ce qui est souvent abordé
<ronald_> ok
<ronald_> je parcoure pour avoir une vue globale de tout ce qui a déjà été fait jusqu'ici
<ronald_> le projet Ubuntu classroom consitait en quoi?
<ongolaBoy> c'est à l'image de la semaine tech :)
<ongolaBoy> mais des cours dispensés dans ce salon
<coco> ..
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-10-24
<coco> Salut ongolaBoy:
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-10-19
<saoungoumi> .
<ongolaBoy> saoungoumi: 'jour
<saoungoumi> slt ongolaBoy
<saoungoumi> comment vas-tu?
<saoungoumi> salut à tous ;-)
<ongolaBoy> saoungoumi: ça va ab
<saoungoumi> ongolaBoy: de retour?
#ubuntu-cm 2015-10-21
<coco1> ..
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-10-22
<coco1> Rencontre Post Libération autour du Libre ce jour à la DGSN [Retrouver son chemin:  http://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=18/3.88100/11.51637 ]
<coco1>  Les deux représentatants d'Ubuntu-cm sont certainement déjà prêts.
<coco1>  Les twits ici:
<coco1> https://twitter.com/hashtag/LibreDGSNcm
<coco1> https://twitter.com/hashtag/Libre15CMR
<coco1> Librement,
<ariabbas> .
<swellep> .
<septox> hi @all
<ongolaBoy> hi
<ongolaBoy> septox: finalement j'ai trouvé quelqu'un pour tout à l'heure :)
<septox> ok
<coco1> Hi septox:
<coco1> hi @all
<coco1> ok ongolaBoy:
<septox> hi
<ongolaBoy> coco1: hi
<ongolaBoy> coco1: hello ?
<ongolaBoy> coco1:  je te demandais sur jabber (ça ne marche plus) en fonction de quoi tu avais choisis les sujets ?
<coco1> Ah oui ongolaBoy:, excuse-moi, je suis un peu busy et ma connexion est défaillante. Les Sujets sont arrivés tout seuls et DIEU merci, ça ne me semble pas trop mal pour un début et avec le peu de temps que nous avions pour organiser...
<coco1> Course après la montre :-D
#ubuntu-cm 2015-10-23
<saoungoumi> .
<swellep> bjr ici
<ongolaBoy> 'jour par là
<septox> ping : ongolaBoy
<ongolaBoy> yep !
<ongolaBoy> .
<coco11> ..
<saoungoumi> .
#ubuntu-cm 2016-10-27
<ongolaBoy> répondre à des courriels d'ubuntu-cm ça fait la pub hein
<ongolaBoy> on m'a déjà call 2 fois today, envoyé 1 mail pour des pb liés ou connexes :D
